# World's oldest piano



## KenOC

An interesting article with a video of some of the very first music written for the piano, played on the world's oldest known surviving piano, a 1720 Cristofori.

http://www.musicaltoronto.org/2016/...piano-older-than-haydn-mozart-and-beethoven/#


----------

